# Breeding



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

I've got a registered Boer buck and about 8 Boer cross does together. They don't appear to be very amorous. What can I do to help this along? Feed them raw oysters? Turn on some Barry White music?


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

If your just running them together then most likely your never going to see them breed. When being pen bred most breedings happen at night. You just have to trust that everybody's parts are in order and the does settle.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Plus, if the buck has been in with the does for quite sometime, you can remove him for a week and re-introduce them again. It makes the excitement start all over again and they will here Barry white music and appear he should appear to have eaten oysters, LOL  

Or if he has been just introduced to the girls, it can take 2 weeks for the girls to start cycling or you may of just missed the window of cycling of 21 to 28 days. 

Or as mentioned they may of already been bred. 

Do any of them have messy tails?


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

ciwheeles said:


> If your just running them together then most likely your never going to see them breed. When being pen bred most breedings happen at night. You just have to trust that everybody's parts are in order and the does settle.


The buck has a breeding harness.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Well that was not mentioned in the OP. 

How old is the buck? How long has he been with the does? 

If it hasn't been long then it's possible that, like Toth said, he hasn't caught any of them in heat yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree.
> 
> Plus, if the buck has been in with the does for quite sometime, you can remove him for a week and re-introduce them again. It makes the excitement start all over again and they will here Barry white music and appear he should appear to have eaten oysters, LOL
> 
> ...


I've got plenty of pens and have keep them separated. Several of these does haven't been in the same pen with a buck in about a year.

My main concern is do they natural come in this time of year?


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Toth would know more about Boers, but I'm almost positive they are year round breeders. Year round breeders though never have as strong an urge to breed this time of year as they do in rutt season. 



I did just attend an AI class by Bio Genetics where the teacher claimed after 20 years in the US she no longer believed Boers were year round breeders unless they were living somewhere hot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Around here does come into heat in the late summer & fall months. Ive never bred in winter cause I don't want spring babies. If they are big enough they get taken to the buck during Aug-Sept.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

They've been together for two weeks. I'd really like some action to take place in the next three weeks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is the buck copper/selenium deficient?


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I know some breeds are year-around but I only breed mine in Nov because I don't want to deal with hypothermia in Feb/March.
Here is some info you may find helpful regarding different breeds, etc.
http://www.cals.ncsu.edu/an_sci/extension/animal/meatgoat/MGBrdKidd.htm


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

You can have a vet give the does Lute but if they are already bred they will probably abort the babies. And there is something else you can put inside them for like 5 days I believe.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I am having trouble with the harness showing breeding, the buck will lay his whole 200 lbs on it and smash it so that I no longer have any crayon on it. I only ever seen one mark and she is usually the last to get bred!


I have Boer, Nigerians, and La manchas, have had, nubians, and kikos, hope to have more of all of them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

DrakesFarm said:


> I am having trouble with the harness showing breeding, the buck will lay his whole 200 lbs on it and smash it so that I no longer have any crayon on it. I only ever seen one mark and she is usually the last to get bred!
> 
> I have Boer, Nigerians, and La manchas, have had, nubians, and kikos, hope to have more of all of them!


 Instructions state:
*To Insert Crayon*
Remove plastic cover. Slide crayon, narrow end first, into holder until crayon "clicks" past the locking tab.

Are you placing it in this way?

*To Fit the Harness*


Straps can be adjusted for length by simply sliding the strap through the buckle.
Fasten girth strap around animal, leaving short straps & buckles on animal's back, facing forward from the rings.
Pass the neck straps between the front legs & position crayon holder on brisket.
Pull the neck straps up & cross over on ram's back, fastening left strap into right side of girth strap & right strap into left side.
Ensure the straps are fastened firmly. Conveniently secure loose strap ends by lifting triglides to slide straps through.
And did you go by these instructions on how to place it on?

Your buck wants to keep it hush, hush doesn't he.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Is there another buck you could bring in? You could borrow one and put him in a pen next to your buck. Having competition will rile your guy up, and if he's smelly and hormonal the does may start cycling. People do that in my area with their nds, it might work for you!

Or, just rub a rag all over someone's smelly buck and hang it by your buck and does. That might work too if you can't bring another buck over.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

There are different ones you can get. Some are for cold weather and some for hot. I got the one for the cold and it melted..... I also had a purple goat till she kidded lol. Maybe go with the hot weather one. I know I had to change mine like every 10 days and go scrape to poo and straw from it ever few days. It really is a pain in the rump and for me added up fast on $$ so I'm gonna probably just by pass it this year and see how good I am at catching the breedings 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm sick of unplanned breedings and no good at catching heat cycles so I'm planning to use a harness this year. That way all my does should kid within a 30 day window (hopefully!)


----------

